# PITBULL...Here I come!



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Pulled my junk out of the garage today...Loading it up in the morning.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

damn that looks mean... :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

what out now!! :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Mar 9 2007, 03:56 PM~7445691
> *damn that looks mean... :biggrin:
> *


Trust me. It looks better in the pictures. I'm have it painted again. :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hop it like that , no front end


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that shit looks fuckin mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!how many inch's you extened your A arms?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Your bringing it here?


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Your center link steering arm needs flipped 180 degrees. I just looked at mine . Is Brent finishing it for you?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lookin good man


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

tite ride when ya gonna finally finish her


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2007, 09:24 PM~7447275
> *damn that shit looks fuckin mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!how many inch's you extened your A arms?
> *



I didn't. Stock arms with Caprice spindles.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 9 2007, 10:11 PM~7447554
> *Your center link steering arm needs flipped 180 degrees. I just looked at mine . Is Brent finishing it for you?
> *



Nope. It won't clear the split belly like that, so it works the same flipped.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It will clear the frame I have the same Pitbull Frame .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 9 2007, 03:39 PM~7445580
> *Pulled my junk out of the garage today...Loading it up in the morning.
> 
> 
> ...


BOUT DAMN TIME! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

gettin shit done!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 10 2007, 08:21 PM~7452025
> *BOUT DAMN TIME! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


Man you better chain that bitch down real good and tight, my rollin frame bout slid off the trailer last week cause there was no rails on it just like that one! :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

looks good bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 10 2007, 09:01 AM~7449632
> *I didn't. Stock arms with Caprice spindles.
> *


ttt


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

what are they doing to it?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 11 2007, 05:44 AM~7453945
> *what are they doing to it?
> *


Install the engine, and finish the setup.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 10 2007, 08:26 PM~7452048
> *Man you better chain that bitch down real good and tight, my rollin frame bout slid off the trailer last week cause there was no rails on it just like that one! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah. I have a 2000 lb ratchet strap on each corner.


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2007, 11:53 AM~7454705
> *silver frame and gold body? :barf:
> *


is it ur car...no,so why sould it matter,i think it looks good bro nice ride


----------



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2007, 12:53 PM~7454705
> *silver frame and gold body? :barf:
> *


most of you haters dont have shit yourselves, so who cares what you think. :angry:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2007, 10:53 AM~7454705
> *silver frame and gold body? :barf:
> *


shit looks good to me


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

thats fucking sick bro


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 11 2007, 01:21 PM~7455339
> *thats fucking sick bro
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Mar 11 2007, 02:17 PM~7455316
> *shit looks good to me
> *


x2 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2007, 10:53 AM~7454705
> *silver frame and gold body? :barf:
> *


Yeah show us your ride chump...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 11 2007, 01:48 PM~7455469
> *x2 :0
> *


x3


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

time to get to work


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Mar 11 2007, 11:17 AM~7455316
> *shit looks good to me
> *


x2, bad ass ride homey :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 11 2007, 02:55 PM~7455770
> *time to get to work
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2007, 03:09 PM~7455552
> *Yeah show us your ride chump...
> *



No shit, huh?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 11 2007, 03:55 PM~7455770
> *time to get to work
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 11 2007, 03:55 PM~7455770
> *time to get to work
> 
> 
> *


If Alex would just get his shit out of the way :biggrin: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 11 2007, 04:40 PM~7456177
> *If Alex would just get his shit out of the way  :biggrin:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats going to be Naptowns new battery hold down........ :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 11 2007, 06:20 PM~7456593
> *Thats going to be Naptowns new battery hold down........ :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn Alex!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 11 2007, 07:20 PM~7456593
> *Thats going to be Naptowns new battery hold down........ :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol ......mike answer your phone :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 11 2007, 08:07 PM~7456840
> *lol ......mike answer your phone  :biggrin:
> *



Which number you callin?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 11 2007, 08:59 PM~7457097
> *Which number you callin?
> *


0288 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2007, 01:09 PM~7455552
> *Yeah show us your ride chump...
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 11 2007, 02:50 PM~7455981
> *No shit, huh?
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2007, 10:02 PM~7458085
> *look in the new lrm magazine page 64 bitch
> *


That aint your shit :biggrin: 


























gotcha fucker


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 11 2007, 09:11 PM~7458163
> *That aint your shit :biggrin:
> gotcha fucker
> *


 :biggrin: damn u must have a lrm mag right in front of u lol fuckin ron ! bet voodoos never dun corner to corner like that huh lol! watchaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2007, 11:02 PM~7458085
> *look in the new lrm magazine page 64 bitch
> *


AND YOUR POINT?, DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME! 

CARS CHANGE, DICKHEADS DONT, GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH YOUR HATING? :uh:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 11 2007, 09:31 PM~7458358
> *AND YOUR POINT? GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH YOUR HATING? :uh:
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2007, 11:02 PM~7458085
> *look in the new lrm magazine page 64 bitch
> *


wheels ads?!?!?!? 













lol :cheesy:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2007, 11:02 PM~7458085
> *look in the new lrm magazine page 64 bitch
> *



Your car is in your avatar? :dunno:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 12 2007, 04:55 AM~7459803
> *Your car is in your avatar? :dunno:
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Brent what it gonna cost me to get my G body frame from ya


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 12 2007, 07:57 AM~7459912
> *thats my banshee not my car and i dunno why everyones talking shit,just voicing my opionion,but it seems u know ur cars ugly cause ur getting so defencive,trust me im not the one that talks shit and doesnt have shit i got a project in my garage if u want get at me when urs is dun and we could hop via internet hahahahha
> *


You STILL talking without posting pics?

Here's mine....








For those non haters, Brent was able to flip the linkage.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 12 2007, 07:41 AM~7460268
> *You STILL talking without posting pics?
> 
> Here's mine....
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 12 2007, 01:16 PM~7462345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 12 2007, 01:17 PM~7462348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 12 2007, 01:18 PM~7462350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 12 2007, 01:19 PM~7462357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 12 2007, 03:19 PM~7462361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Why is the only one big enough to see your quad? :dunno:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 12 2007, 01:20 PM~7462367
> *Why is the only one big enough to see your quad? :dunno:
> *


cause i dont know how to resize im not a comp nerd! so blue frames under construction when even ur ready! im coming up with a new way to serve mothafukas via internet


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

car looks good mike


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 12 2007, 03:29 PM~7462413
> *car looks good mike
> *



Thanks Matt.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice mike looking good


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 12 2007, 07:41 AM~7460268
> *You STILL talking without posting pics?
> 
> Here's mine....
> ...


I was just trying to help you out because i knew it was on wrong


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7464160
> *I was just trying to help you out because i knew it was on wrong
> *



I appreciate that, Homie. 

It was a rookie mistake, I've never been into one this far and I promise I won't ever do a frame off again.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 12 2007, 10:17 PM~7462348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets see a close up of those ears on the front of that frame ,,, nice color though ..


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Car looks good. Keep up the good work. Oh and dont let Monte piss on anything. Little Fucker got my tools and chairs last year.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 12 2007, 05:50 PM~7464200
> *I appreciate that, Homie.
> 
> It was a rookie mistake, I've never been into one this far and I promise I won't ever do a frame off again.
> *


I totally understand i'm in the same boat with my cutlass. I think i'll pay Brent to do my 64 complete next time around. It's alot of fucking work. :biggrin:


----------



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 12 2007, 12:38 AM~7458439
> *everyone is intitled to there opinois
> *


If they suck keep em to yourself. Didnt your momma teach you if you dont have nothing nice to say dont say nothing at all. :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 12 2007, 05:51 PM~7464215
> *lets see a close up of those ears on the front of that frame ,,, nice color though ..
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

Winter brings so much hostility........ looks great mike, it will probably hit a Few inches when she get back to the EASTSIDE of the nap...........


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Seen the car today. Gonna be a nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 12 2007, 07:51 PM~7464215
> *lets see a close up of those ears on the front of that frame ,,, nice color though ..
> *


 :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

engine done


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2007, 07:42 PM~7471477
> *engine done
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2007, 07:42 PM~7471477
> *engine done
> 
> 
> *



I'll be damned. :0


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

SWEET RIDE  WHAT MODS DID U HAVE TO MAKE TO DROP THAT 350 BLOCK?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Mar 13 2007, 08:58 PM~7472067
> *SWEET RIDE    WHAT MODS DID U HAVE TO MAKE TO DROP THAT 350 BLOCK?
> *


It was in there when I got it. As far as after the wrap/split belly I don't know....


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

THATS KOOL HOMIE JUS THOUGHT OF ASKIN CUZ I WANNA CHANGE OUT MY OLDS 307 TO A CHEVY 350.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Mar 13 2007, 09:06 PM~7472135
> *THATS KOOL HOMIE JUS THOUGHT OF ASKIN CUZ I WANNA CHANGE OUT MY OLDS 307 TO A CHEVY 350.
> *



I think its the frame mounts and distributor. Maybe more.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

aren't the uppers still going to have to be notched? 

or are they still 100% stock that still need work done to them?


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2007, 08:42 PM~7471477
> *engine done
> 
> 
> *


turn some fucking lights on,jesus.....we cant see :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Mar 13 2007, 09:11 PM~7472171
> *aren't the uppers still going to have to be notched?
> 
> or are they still 100% stock that still need to be replaced with wrapped extended ones?
> *


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 13 2007, 10:14 PM~7472201
> *
> *


You are going for more extension??




:thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Mar 13 2007, 09:27 PM~7472314
> *You are going for more extension??
> :thumbsup:
> *



No, but I can shim them back. As you can see they are already riding the sidewall with stock uppers....


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 14 2007, 04:13 AM~7472193
> *turn some fucking lights on,jesus.....we cant see :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know , ill take a better one tomorrow ....

mike , when you picking it up ? or am i not done ?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2007, 10:30 PM~7472876
> *yeah i know , ill take a better one tomorrow ....
> 
> mike , when you picking it up ? or am i not done ?
> *



Waiting on your call bout the trunk....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 13 2007, 10:13 PM~7472193
> *turn some fucking lights on,jesus.....we cant see :0  :biggrin:
> *



That is the lights. :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

nice ride, shit will look good when she's done, fuck da haters do ya damn thang homie


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

nice ride, hope to see it at some shows in indy.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

looks good cant wait to cruise in that shit...LUXURIOUS


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 13 2007, 10:32 PM~7472888
> *Waiting on your call bout the trunk....
> *



:0 <- He's whistling to pass the time. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 14 2007, 11:55 AM~7476081
> *:0 <- He's whistling to pass the time.  :biggrin:
> *


ill be up there saturday mike


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Regal looking good. Frame looks strong. :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Any updates, Mr. Pitbull? :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 15 2007, 05:33 PM~7486325
> *Any updates, Mr. Pitbull? :cheesy:
> *










im catching up lol


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 15 2007, 09:08 PM~7486834
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I just got back from the battery warehouse, just unloaded 12 NEW Deka 31DCs. :0


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

these is going to be a nice ride when ur done with it


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Lookie at what I just got.....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Those are the small cca Dekas. Just FYI.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 16 2007, 03:46 PM~7491957
> *Those are the small cca Dekas.  Just FYI.
> *


They tested 900 with a load...Sometime you have to go with what you can afford.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 05:01 PM~7492047
> *They tested 900 with a load...Sometime you have to go with what you can afford.
> *


THEY WILL WORK JUST FINE!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

I ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 16 2007, 04:25 PM~7492161
> *THEY WILL WORK JUST FINE!
> *



I didn't say they wouldn't work, just letting him know Deka makes a bigger one (1200 I think??). Alot of people hear "Dekas are good" and think there is only one Deka. Brent sells some 1100 or 1200 cca for around $75 also, Turbo Starts. Looks like you're wanting to hop, just a heads up.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 12:27 PM~7491527
> *I just got back from the battery warehouse, just unloaded 12 NEW Deka 31DCs. :0
> *


oh yeah i still got chrome on its way!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

[quote=ryderz,Mar 16 2007, 06:26 PM~749338


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

WHAT IT DEW!?


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

lookin good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good homie


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 16 2007, 04:08 PM~7492415
> *I didn't say they wouldn't work, just letting him know Deka makes a bigger one (1200 I think??).  Alot of people hear "Dekas are good" and think there is only one Deka.  Brent sells some 1100 or 1200 cca for around $75 also, Turbo Starts.  Looks like you're wanting to hop, just a heads up.
> *


will these work?










i only have 10 though


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: ARE U GOING FOR INCHES OR BOTH SHOW AND HOP. KEEP IT COMMING.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 16 2007, 08:26 PM~7493384
> *oh yeah i still got chrome on its way! u got painted a arms  :thumbsdown:
> *


For now, but they are coming. You worry bout your whip, I'll do mine. Quadboy.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 17 2007, 08:22 AM~7495811
> *For now, but they are coming. You worry bout your whip, I'll do mine. Quadboy.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 16 2007, 02:31 PM~7492202
> *I ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR!
> *


X2 keep it up.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Mar 16 2007, 07:25 PM~7493992
> *will these work?
> 
> 
> ...


compare the reserve capacity on this battery to the one a couple of posts up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 16 2007, 06:08 PM~7492415
> *I didn't say they wouldn't work, just letting him know Deka makes a bigger one (1200 I think??).  Alot of people hear "Dekas are good" and think there is only one Deka.  Brent sells some 1100 or 1200 cca for around $75 also, Turbo Starts.  Looks like you're wanting to hop, just a heads up.
> *


ima have to look into them deckas locally ,here they have shit.... :angry:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

I am so sick of haters, I'm not posting anything else. Fuck it. I'll see you hater made bitches in the pit.

Thanks for the support for those who were real. 


Fucking internet......


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 17 2007, 06:19 PM~7497786
> *I am so sick of haters, I'm not posting anything else.  Fuck it. I'll see you hater made bitches in the pit.
> 
> Thanks for the support for those who were real.
> ...



I hope you ain't talking about me. I was just giving out some info in case you didn't know.

Now if you're talking about 4 wheeler guy.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 17 2007, 07:19 PM~7497786
> *I am so sick of haters, I'm not posting anything else.  Fuck it. I'll see you hater made bitches in the pit.
> 
> Thanks for the support for those who were real.
> ...


 :0 but i like your car homie......did you forget to take your meds today? :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 17 2007, 06:19 PM~7497786
> *I am so sick of haters, I'm not posting anything else.  Fuck it. I'll see you hater made bitches in the pit.
> 
> Thanks for the support for those who were real.
> ...


PICS? :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 16 2007, 08:26 PM~7493384
> *oh yeah i still got chrome on its way! u got painted a arms  :thumbsdown:
> *


OH WOW I ENVY YOU! LOL , YOUR DOING BIG THANGS lol! WHO THE FUCK ISNT GETTING SOME CHROME UNDER THEIR CAR SOONER OR LATER :uh: MAN YOU NEED TO JUST GO SUCK ON A DICK OR SOMETHING WITH ALL YOUR NAH NAH, NA BOO BOO HATING!!, MIKE FUCK THIS PRICK DOGG!! :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 16 2007, 08:37 PM~7493444
> *u know what i just thought about it, and came to the conclusion that painted a arms and rear ends must be a midwest thang.........................i guess u guys leave all the chrome for us IN THE WEST COAST..........!!!!!!!
> *


HA, :uh:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 17 2007, 11:39 AM~7496127
> *LOL a little competition never hurt any body , and as for quad boy pull somthin up and ill dust ur ass!
> *


If you're talking about that quad then I have a Rm250 that would make that thing work.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 17 2007, 10:10 PM~7498697
> *OH WOW I ENVY YOU! LOL , YOU AINT SHIT! WHO THE FUCK ISNT GETTING CHROME UNDER THEIR CAR SOONER OR LATER :uh:  MAN YOU NEED TO JUST GO SUCK ON A DICK OR SOMETHING WITH YOUR NAH NAH, NA BOO BOO HATING!!, MIKE FUCK THIS PRICK DOGG! LOL! :uh:
> *


I don't know about anyone else but, I would much rather see a car with a painted suspension hitting back bumper and coming back down than a car with chrome and getting stuck.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 17 2007, 10:33 PM~7498805
> *I don't know about anyone else but, I would much rather see a car with a painted suspension hitting back bumper and coming back down than a car with chrome and getting stuck.
> *


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 17 2007, 06:19 PM~7497786
> *I am so sick of haters, I'm not posting anything else.  Fuck it. I'll see you hater made bitches in the pit.
> 
> Thanks for the support for those who were real.
> ...


Mike I checked out your ride today bro, looks great man, dont need much to get going huh! :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

thats the shit keep the pictures comming


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 17 2007, 08:10 PM~7498697
> *OH WOW I ENVY YOU! LOL , YOUR DOING BIG THANGS lol!   WHO THE FUCK ISNT GETTING SOME CHROME UNDER THEIR CAR SOONER OR LATER :uh:  MAN YOU NEED TO JUST GO SUCK ON A DICK OR SOMETHING WITH ALL YOUR NAH NAH, NA BOO BOO HATING!!, MIKE FUCK THIS PRICK DOGG!! :uh:
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 17 2007, 08:34 PM~7498809
> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 17 2007, 07:22 PM~7498018
> *I hope you ain't talking about me.  I was just giving out some info in case you didn't know.
> 
> Now if you're talking about 4 wheeler guy.......... :thumbsup:
> *



Not you OGJordan. I'm a rookie that needs advice. But the other dude....


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 17 2007, 08:51 PM~7498348
> *:0 but i like your car homie......did you forget to take your meds today? :biggrin:
> *



Not meds homie, I smoke my herbal meds daily. 

I'm tired of teenagers talking shit about what you're doing, and all they got a is 4 wheeler.

They probably have a site for off roading, huh?

Thanks for the compliment, ******.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 17 2007, 11:39 AM~7496127
> *LOL a little competition never hurt any body , and as for quad boy pull somthin up and ill dust ur ass!
> *



I don't fuck with quads, cockboy. 

I build lowriders and families.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 16 2007, 07:37 PM~7493444
> *u know what i just thought about it, and came to the conclusion that painted a arms and rear ends must be a midwest thang.........................i guess u guys leave all the chrome for us IN THE WEST COAST..........!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah your right cause a homeless bum could afford full chrome suspension in Cali. Prices are alot higher and its hard to get good quality chrome in the midwest unless you have a real hook up


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2007, 10:49 AM~7500588
> *Yeah your right cause a homeless bum could afford full chrome suspension in Cali. Prices are alot higher and its hard to get good quality chrome in the midwest unless you have a real hook up
> *


Thats the truth.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 18 2007, 09:22 AM~7500132
> *fuck u motherfucker get ur dick out of naptowns ass u ******, i was just fukin with him with a little,you wanna talk shit **** weres your shit ,o bye the way i build all my own shit,and talk about big thangs ive been doing big thangs when u were still hangin in your mommas nut sack!
> *



AND IF YOU WANT TO COMPARE PROJECTS THEN GO THAT ROUTE! IM NOT GOING START POSTING UNCHROMED A ARMS AND SHIT LIKE YOU DID TO PROVE MY STATUS, i KNOW MY POSITION .....NOW PLAY YOURS! I HAVE A BUILD UP THREAD, IF YOU FEEL LIKE RUNNING YOUR CUMDUMPSTER In THERE  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 18 2007, 09:22 AM~7500132
> *fuck u motherfucker get ur dick out of naptowns ass u ******, i was just fukin with him with a little,you wanna talk shit **** weres your shit ,o bye the way i build all my own shit,and talk about big thangs ive been doing big thangs when u were still hangin in your mommas nut sack!
> *



Competition you say? Your thumbnail pic of a frame (could be anyone's frame) is hardly competition.

Constructive criticism I can deal with, everyone know you are talking shit (like claiming your car was in LRM this month)

You keep talking about internet hopping. How about I give you $3K for that quad so you can finish that ride your claiming and I can serve your ass in real life....

Constructive criticism is one thing, talking shit is another.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 18 2007, 01:15 PM~7500899
> *Competition you say? Your thumbnail pic of a frame (could be anyone's frame) is hardly competition.
> 
> Constructive criticism I can deal with, everyone know you are talking shit (like claiming your car was in LRM this month)
> ...


----------



## j_cutty_30 (Mar 15, 2007)

For those people out there that have not done a complete frame-off build,don't try to talk shit until you have done one,then you can have a leg to stand on and compare on how it was a royal pain in the ass,but well worth it when it smashes the comp in the pit,so for those that have done it,keep the low-lows goin,and for those playin with quads stay in the dirt where you belong,leave the streets for the big boys. :twak:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Why is it whenever there is shit talk...someone has to make a new name to say something? lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 18 2007, 10:39 AM~7500168
> *Not meds homie, I smoke my herbal meds daily.
> 
> I'm tired of teenagers talking shit about what you're doing, and all they got a is 4 wheeler.
> ...


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 18 2007, 04:13 PM~7501578
> *Why is it whenever there is shit talk...someone has to make a new name to say something? lol
> *



No bullshit, that guy is a dude named Jeff that I know from Indy. He knows my car and isn't a fake "screename" for someone to hide behind. 
Was he talking shit? I don't see why, seeing as how he doesn't really have much other than a good heart.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 17 2007, 09:10 PM~7498697
> *OH WOW I ENVY YOU! LOL , YOUR DOING BIG THANGS lol!  WHO THE FUCK ISNT GETTING SOME CHROME UNDER THEIR CAR SOONER OR LATER :uh:  MAN YOU NEED TO JUST GO SUCK ON A DICK OR SOMETHING WITH ALL YOUR NAH NAH, NA BOO BOO HATING!!, MIKE FUCK THIS PRICK DOGG!! :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2007, 10:49 AM~7500588
> *Yeah your right cause a homeless bum could afford full chrome suspension in Cali. Prices are alot higher and its hard to get good quality chrome in the midwest unless you have a real hook up
> *


Now you ain't lying there homie...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 18 2007, 12:15 PM~7500899
> *Competition you say? Your thumbnail pic of a frame (could be anyone's frame) is hardly competition.
> 
> Constructive criticism I can deal with, everyone know you are talking shit (like claiming your car was in LRM this month)
> ...


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 18 2007, 01:12 PM~7500881
> *
> AND IF YOU WANT TO COMPARE PROJECTS THEN  GO THAT ROUTE! IM NOT GOING START POSTING UNCHROMED A ARMS AND SHIT LIKE YOU DID TO PROVE MY STATUS, i KNOW MY POSITION .....NOW PLAY YOURS!  I HAVE A BUILD UP THREAD, IF YOU FEEL LIKE RUNNING YOUR CUMDUMPSTER  In THERE   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I want chrome undies, you gotta hook?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 18 2007, 06:19 PM~7502102
> *I want chrome undies, you gotta hook?
> *


 yes! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 18 2007, 12:12 PM~7500881
> *MISTER LOUVILLE  is on fire... :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2007, 06:30 PM~7502152
> *damnnnnnnnnnnn... BEAKS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 18 2007, 06:32 PM~7502161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Fucking DAVE! It just gets old the same ol haterz running their BEAKS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2007, 06:15 PM~7502080
> *x2
> *


x3 mike keep doin what u wanna do an fck these haters :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2007, 06:18 PM~7502092
> *Now you ain't lying there homie...
> *


ya an if u in canada try doubling the price :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Mar 18 2007, 05:45 PM~7502219
> *ya an if u in canada try doubling the price :0
> *


indeed... :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 18 2007, 05:32 PM~7502161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Fucking DAVE! It just gets old with these haterz running their BEAKS! :biggrin:
> :uh:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 18 2007, 07:40 AM~7500171
> *I don't fuck with quads, cockboy.
> 
> I build lowriders and families.
> *


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 18 2007, 10:54 PM~7503758
> *like i said i build all my own shit, and have been for years,all u guys pay someone else to build your junk ,painted suspension and shit ,you guys are just mad cause u guys are still 10 years behind the west coast,gold car and silver frame fukin junk ,naptown u think ur sombody cause u got 1 car in the works build ur own shit then come talk shit ,untill then fuck off and have a nice day!  p.s im dun with ur gayass topic
> *



I built my own shit, with the exception of having the engine installed and wrapping the frame. 

Haven't you had enough? Its my car. Not a quad, not a shitty pic of a blue frame, or anthing you have posted.

Compared to mine, your Cutlass looks like a Truucha car. I don;t give a fuck what you think about me, my whip or where I live. 

What I care about is you don't know when to shit your cocksucker. 

Its not an WEST COAST thing, its a one love thing.

CAN WE PLEASE SEE THE UP CLOSE SHOT OF YOUR "car" OR THE PARTS YOU HAVE????

If your done, with the topic why am I still looking at your quad?


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

no shit :uh: im sick of this shit to,nice car bro :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Mar 19 2007, 12:20 PM~7506516
> *no shit :uh: im sick of this shit to,nice car bro :biggrin:
> *


he needs to wake up and sniff reality, the midwest is busting out some tight ass rides, he has no fucking idea! He says we are 10 years behind! lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 19 2007, 12:22 PM~7506531
> *he needs to wake up and sniff reality, the midwest is busting out some tight ass rides, he has no fucking idea! He says we are 10 years behind! lol
> *


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 19 2007, 12:22 PM~7506531
> *he needs to wake up and sniff reality, the midwest is busting out some tight ass rides, he has no fucking idea! He says we are 10 years behind! lol
> *



The thing is, he doesn't understand that the silver frame is the base color of the Kandy...

So much hate in the world....More like jealousy. :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 19 2007, 12:31 PM~7506578
> *The thing is, he doesn't understand that the silver frame is the base color of the Kandy...
> 
> So much hate in the world....More like jealousy. :dunno:
> *


I think you have a fan mike!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 19 2007, 12:32 PM~7506585
> *I think you have a fan mike!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



"If you love me, say you love me, don't stare at me man...I'd hate to be in jail for clappin one of my fans.." - 50 Cent


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I saw the car Friday night. :biggrin: Looking good. I also pissed on the tire just a little.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 19 2007, 12:43 PM~7506663
> *I saw the car Friday night.  :biggrin:  Looking good.  I also pissed on the tire just a little.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 19 2007, 11:43 AM~7506663
> *I saw the car Friday night.  :biggrin:  Looking good.  I also pissed on the tire just a little.*



Don't lie to the guy Tim....I saw you unload on his tire TWICE!!!! :twak:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Mar 19 2007, 01:17 PM~7506889
> *Don't lie to the guy Tim....I saw you unload on his tire TWICE!!!! :twak:
> *


Nothin a car wash won't handle.....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Mar 19 2007, 02:17 PM~7506889
> *Don't lie to the guy Tim....I saw you unload on his tire TWICE!!!! :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 18 2007, 02:12 PM~7500881
> *CUMDUMPSTER</span>  In THERE   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:</span>
> *



cumdumpster :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 18 2007, 10:54 PM~7503758
> *like i said i build all my own shit, and have been for years,all u guys pay someone else to build your junk ,painted suspension and shit ,you guys are just mad cause u guys are still 10 years behind the west coast,gold car and silver frame fukin junk ,naptown u think ur sombody cause u got 1 car in the works build ur own shit then come talk shit ,untill then fuck off and have a nice day!  p.s im dun with ur gayass topic
> *


Got a fuckin problem fly out this way and do something about it.


----------



## j_cutty_30 (Mar 15, 2007)

You know what is funny is that this whole topic was strated by just letting a person know what to expect when they got it.....Now it has turned into a person on the west talking coast shit about the midwest with pics of his quad,this great shit... keep doing what your doin mike,for those all involved with the car knows whats up.......So like someone we know said,,,"shake'm haters off" :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by j_cutty_30_@Mar 19 2007, 09:23 PM~7510038
> *You know what is funny is that this whole topic was strated by just letting a person know what to expect when they got it.....Now it has turned into a person on the west talking coast  shit about the midwest with pics of his quad,this great shit...  keep doing what your doin mike,for those all involved with the car knows whats up.......So like someone we know said,,,"shake'm haters off"  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Lookin good Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

NaptownSwangin
hey i noticed u had a stick holding up ur trunk on ur regal i had the same issue if u like i can show u what we did to get the trunk working again with a lil fabrication and some trunk shocks for a late 80's regal


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fuck them haters!!! 

Do your thang man, keep it up.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

car looks as if it's on it's way...I was being entertained by reading this...F.Y.I...if I'm not mistaken ryderz is John M(however you spell his last name) and if that's true well yeah I think he's been around awhile.. :biggrin: lol not dickriding just letting you guys know who it is...cause it was soundng like you were doubting his cred....keep up the good work on your car mayne..


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 19 2007, 11:43 AM~7506663
> *I saw the car Friday night.  :biggrin:  Looking good.  I also pissed on the tire just a little.
> *



You guys have been hanging around Monte too long, but thats O.K. Now if Pondo was jerking you off then I would be a little scared. hno:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 20 2007, 04:40 AM~7512452
> *car looks as if it's on it's way...I was being entertained by reading this...F.Y.I...if I'm not mistaken ryderz is John M(however you spell his last name) and if that's true well yeah I think he's been around awhile.. :biggrin: lol    not dickriding just letting you guys know who it is...cause it was soundng like you were doubting his cred....keep up the good work on your car mayne..
> *



Markeowitz? sp?

If thats the case, why would he belittle himself by talking shit about some midwest car. I talked to John several times when he was an installer and he was always cool as fuck. :thumbsdown: for loss of respect if it is John.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 20 2007, 10:23 AM~7513720
> *Markeowitz? sp?
> 
> If thats the case, why would he belittle himself by talking shit about some midwest car.  I talked to John several times when he was an installer and he was always cool as fuck.  :thumbsdown: for loss of respect if it is John.
> *



I think John's screen name is Hellraiser.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2007, 02:42 AM~7512317
> *NaptownSwangin
> hey i noticed u had a stick holding up ur trunk on ur regal i had the same issue if u like i can show u what we did to get the trunk working again with a lil fabrication and some trunk shocks for a late 80's regal
> *



The cylinder knocks the tension bars loose. I just repop them in place and it stays. I do need to replace one of the trunk lid hinge thingys.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 19 2007, 10:43 AM~7506663
> *I saw the car Friday night.  :biggrin:  Looking good.  I also pissed on the tire just a little.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 20 2007, 09:23 AM~7513720
> *Markeowitz? sp?
> 
> If thats the case, why would he belittle himself by talking shit about some midwest car.  I talked to John several times when he was an installer and he was always cool as fuck.  :thumbsdown: for loss of respect if it is John.
> *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 20 2007, 11:26 AM~7514161
> *I think John's screen name is Hellraiser.
> *


my bad :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by j_cutty_30_@Mar 19 2007, 08:23 PM~7510038
> *You know what is funny is that this whole topic was strated by just letting a person know what to expect when they got it.....Now it has turned into a person on the west talking coast  shit about the midwest with pics of his quad,this great shit...  keep doing what your doin mike,for those all involved with the car knows whats up.......So like someone we know said,,,"shake'm haters off"  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


MIDWEST :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 20 2007, 07:52 PM~7516971
> *this aint john my names ben and ive been working with john for the last 5 years so if you got somthin to say .....say it to me, not my boy!
> *



I'm not the one who put John's name in it....*I said I didn't think your dumbass was John*. He wouldn't put so much time in hating on another man's ride. You should follow his lead, it's my loot spent on MY car not yours. Why do you care what my "piece of shit looks like" unless you are jealous it isn't yours. :dunno:
I feel sorry for your mother...:tears:




I ain't got shit to say to you except, see you in the pit (at least keep your bumpers on) if your are man enough to nose up....BITCH.

I guess you'll respond with, the Midwest is too far away....Put yourmoney where your mouth is.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 20 2007, 01:55 PM~7514697
> *The cylinder knocks the tension bars loose.  I just repop them in place and it stays. I do need to replace one of the trunk lid hinge thingys.
> *


 Thats strange my Regal had those small gas shocks on each side to keep the trunk up. Maybe you could just find the hinges off a car with those and save yourself the headachs of those bars. Looking good so far by the way.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 20 2007, 06:04 PM~7517068
> *I'm not the one who put John's name in it....I said I didn't think your dumbass was John.  He wouldn't put so much time in hating on another man's ride.  You should follow his lead, it's my loot spent on MY car not yours. Why do you care what my "piece of shit looks like" unless you are jealous it isn't yours. :dunno:
> I feel sorry for your mother...:tears:
> I ain't got shit to say to you except, see you in the pit (at least keep your bumpers on) if your are man enough to nose up....BITCH.
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

outhopu- ya it was i believe the 81 regal with those huge gas shocks for the trunk and the later regals had the smaller ones. ya my tension bars would bend from when the cylinders came up and i was afraid tha the bars would snap off my elbow fitting. (which happend to a guy i know of and we warned him too lol. first ever hydro setup. u can lead a horse to water but u cant make em drink) so anyways i went to the junk yard and swiped 2 sets of hood hinges that the shocks bolted to on the under side of the hood. then just used them in the trunk. and bought some shocks that fit a later 80's model regal trunk. heres a pic that shows it


----------



## j_cutty_30 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 21 2007, 12:18 AM~7519315
> *because ur piece of shit is hurting my eyes .............never jealous! of what ur silver frame, painted a arms, and gold body, that shit gotta go, stay in the MID where ur safe from getting smashed on ( notice i took the west. out of midwest cause with cars like that, theres no west in u!)
> *


Here we go again with some dumbfuck runnin his cocksucker about some one who is doin there shit and doing it right,and he wants to bash the midwest,well you know what you can do...................suck ya mudha...... :loco: :twak: uffin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_cutty_30_@Mar 20 2007, 10:35 PM~7519443
> *Here we go again with some dumbfuck runnin his cocksucker about some one who is doin there shit and doing it right,and he wants to bash the midwest,well you know what you can do...................suck ya mudha...... :loco:  :twak:  uffin:
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I saw it the other day, looked good homie, I cant wait to see it SWANGIN!


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 21 2007, 12:18 AM~7519315
> *because ur piece of shit is hurting my eyes .............never jealous! of what ur silver frame, painted a arms, and gold body, that shit gotta go, stay in the MID where ur safe from getting smashed on ( notice i took the west. out of midwest cause with cars like that, theres no west in u!)
> *



I feel special to have a fan like you. You wanna autograph? I'll let you pose for a pic with a real lowrider, instead of "your" blue frame...

But wait, didn't you try and say a LRM was yours? Real riders don't have to lie. :twak:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> I feel special to have a fan like you.  You wanna autograph? I'll let you pose for a pic with a real lowrider, instead of "your" blue frame...
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:44 AM~7521532
> *i aint lyn its our shop truck bitch,jeff ross and john built it ,i helped tweak it ,and fund it, to bring it back in the game, so know what ur talking about before you open ur big mouth white boy!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 19 2007, 10:43 AM~7506663
> *I saw the car Friday night.  :biggrin:  Looking good.  I also pissed on the tire just a little.
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 21 2007, 12:45 PM~7521545
> *and ill give an autograph ill piss on ur car ...everyone else is doing it!
> *



Yeah, but that was a joke. And that is funny OUR shop truck that someone else built and you watched so that means you tweaked it. Or maybe you are a tweaker and was tweaked out while they were building it. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 21 2007, 09:48 AM~7521564
> *Yeah, but that was a joke.    And that is funny OUR shop truck that someone else built and you watched so that means you tweaked it.  Or maybe you are a tweaker and was tweaked out while they were building it.  :dunno:   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 21 2007, 12:55 PM~7521605
> *stupid come back!
> *



Well my dad can beat up your dad........................is that better grade school boy?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 21 2007, 11:48 AM~7521564
> *Yeah, but that was a joke.    And that is funny OUR shop truck that someone else built and you watched so that means you tweaked it.  Or maybe you are a tweaker and was tweaked out while they were building it.  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 21 2007, 12:42 AM~7519492
> *u guys should take the west out the mid
> *


AND YOU SHOULD SHUT THE FUCK UP, YOUR GIVING US A HEADACHE WITH YOUR BITCHIN AND MOANIN! DONT BE MAD CAUSE THE MIDWEST IS DOING THANGS!! WE ALL KNOW THE WEST IS ON POINT! LEAVE IT AT THAT, WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THE MIDWEST?????????/


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 21 2007, 01:03 PM~7521649
> *Well my dad can beat up your dad........................is that better grade school boy?
> *




i will take my ball and go home poopy head......... come on guys lets let pittbull have his thread back :biggrin:


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 21 2007, 07:11 AM~7520231
> *I feel special to have a fan like you.  You wanna autograph? I'll let you pose for a pic with a real lowrider, instead of "your" blue frame...
> 
> But wait, didn't you try and say a LRM was yours? Real riders don't have to lie. :twak:
> *


I dont know either of yall but ryderz is clearly just a quad ridin imbread country boy.......so im going to take Naptowns side on this one.....plus I got family in Indy but thats besides the point. Hey dickryderz if his cars so shitty and ugly why you spendin all your time talkin shit about it??? its clearly just jealousy......I wouldnt let em get to you Naptown hes just mad that his frame doesnt have a body, or doors, or a motor.... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

you have to put the car together , then talk shit ... really doesnt work very well the other way ,, anyone can say imma do this imma do that ... untill you can PROVE IT , just hide on the computer out west !


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 21 2007, 03:21 PM~7522902
> *you have to put the car together , then talk shit ... really doesnt work very well the other way ,, anyone can say imma do this imma do that ... untill you can PROVE IT ,  just hide on the computer out west !
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 20 2005, 03:51 PM~4444745
> *i need to take one first ,plus these fool aint ready for the cutty !!!!
> *


I found this post from a year ago and the bitch still looks like shit


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha i love topics like this it makes me smile 

nice ride by the way mike looks sweet 

on the subject of keepin trunks up my 84 gp had tiny lil gas struts under the rear deck that held the lid up ,ive often wondered why no1s used these before ,im sure they were a factory fitted part as they looked all original if not who ever fitted them did a good job


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 21 2007, 05:22 PM~7523569
> *haha i love topics like this it makes me smile
> 
> nice ride by the way mike looks sweet
> ...



Thanks homies. All those that are in the know.....

Thanks again, Brent. I'll be to get that differential ASAP.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 20 2007, 11:18 PM~7519315
> *because ur piece of shit is hurting my eyes .............never jealous! of what ur silver frame, painted a arms, and gold body, that shit gotta go, stay in the MID where ur safe from getting smashed on ( notice i took the west. out of midwest cause with cars like that, theres no west in u!)
> *


see now you're including a whole area and that's fucked up..


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 21 2007, 11:55 AM~7521605
> *stupid come back!
> *



:nono: Not as stupid as claiming someone else's work as your own....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thats some old Gangsta shit there, As mc8 would say GGGGGGGGGGGaaaaa


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Get off the net and run those line fool. So close homie, I can come out and help after I get my piece done.  
Those mounts look killer.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Post the moid mounts :nicoderm:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 21 2007, 07:40 PM~7524533
> *Post the moid mounts :nicoderm:
> *



:nono: too lazy. Tomorrow.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 21 2007, 01:21 PM~7522902
> *you have to put the car together , then talk shit ... really doesnt work very well the other way ,, anyone can say imma do this imma do that ... untill you can PROVE IT ,  just hide on the computer out west !
> *


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 21 2007, 07:58 PM~7524688
> *aint nobody hiding fuk u too brent !
> *


He called me. We talked. Seems like an alright guy, he was just looking at it from the wrong side is all..... Like I told him, "UNITY"


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Any rust? How much shipped?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

DIE FUCKERS!!!!!!











:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 21 2007, 08:35 PM~7526142
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THATS FUNNY SHIT!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 21 2007, 10:35 PM~7526142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Billy Told me that you guys put some shit on mikes windows.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## j_cutty_30 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 21 2007, 10:35 PM~7526142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 buttplug rusted? :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by j_cutty_30_@Mar 22 2007, 10:10 AM~7528640
> *buttplug rusted?      :twak:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:uh: N00b. You wouldn't understand....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Mar 22 2007, 12:30 AM~7527158
> *Billy Told me that you guys put some shit on mikes windows.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hell yea, i knew it was going DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN! AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 22 2007, 11:56 AM~7529298
> *Hell yea, i knew it was going DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN! AHAHAHAHAHA
> *



I saw your "Billy was here" this morning, I was like.... :buttkick:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

ITS ALMOST THERE MIKE, I SEE THE MOTOTR IS IN. ITS NICE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 22 2007, 04:02 PM~7530684
> *I saw your "Billy was here" this morning, I was like.... :buttkick:
> *


  :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

hows this thing comin? any new pics?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 727Lowrider_@Mar 26 2007, 10:16 AM~7552525
> *hows this thing comin? any new pics?
> *



I just picked it up on Wednesday of last week.....Chill out...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 26 2007, 11:34 AM~7553451
> *I just picked it up on Wednesday of last week.....Chill out...
> *


wuz up mike is it going to be ready by my show


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 26 2007, 02:48 PM~7554366
> *wuz up mike is it going to be ready by my show
> *


Prolly so. Is that show on Easter? :scrutinize:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

yes it is, time to get ur yellow bunny hoppin :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

hit it up homies


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

updates?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214951


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

For sale...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry7931206


:tears: :angel: :yessad:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------

